# Hunter Pro-Spray PRS40 + MP Rotator 1000



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Can I interest anyone in two Hunter Pro-Spray PRS40 + MP Rotator 1000?

Name your price. PM me.

Purchased these as a project and realized I would rather hand water my lawn. :thumbup:

I live in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh I need those prs so much.

Edit: just realized you are in toronto..


----------

